# Questions about Chinese email



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I received 2 slightly varying versions of this email today at my work address:

_"Dear CEO,

We are the domain name registration organization in China, which mainly deal with international company's in china. We have something important need to confirm with your company.

On the nov 12, 2007, we received an application formally. One company named "Huaxin Holdings Limited" wanted to register following Domain names:

ssbrakes.net 
ssbrakes.org 
ssbrakes.info 
ssbrakes.cn 
ssbrakes.com.cn 
ssbrakes.net.cn 
ssbrakes.org.cn 
ssbrakes.biz

Internet brand keyword:

ssbrakes

through our body.

After our initial examination, we found that the keywords and domain names applied for registration are as same as your company's name and trademark. These days we are dealing with it. If you do not know this company, we doubt that they have other aims to buy these domain names. Now we have not finished the registration of Mobackre company yet, in order to deal with this issue better, Please contact us by telephone or email as soon as possible.

Best Regards,

DiNa Wang

............................................................................

Sponsoring Registrar: China Net Technology Limited
Address: 3A, Units 20/F, Far East Consortium Bldg., 121 Des Voeux Road, Central, Hong Kong
Tel:+852-3177 1510
Fax:+852-3177 1520
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.cnnet.hk"_

I'm thinking this is some sort of scam or something. Anyone ever received anything similar? Any advice on what to do? Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

To you legitamently own anyone of those domains?
Are you actively using any of those domains?

If so... they can't "take" it from you.
It is possible it is a scam, but hard to tell.

I would forward the email to your registar, for their review.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

beware all chinese emails are tainted with lead


----------



## msw323 (Sep 19, 2007)

LKet's not be too hasty here. If you read this correctly (although hard to understand), this is not a scam. They are actually doing their due diligence.

they are trying to make sure that they register the domains without your objection to using ssbrakes.

I don't see where this is a scam anywhere. This is actually a good thing for you. Look at it a bit more closely.


----------



## arbeyu (Nov 19, 2007)

The company I work for got an almost identical message 19th November 2007 - the only difference being that it was variations of our domain name someone was supposedly trying to register.

The fact that both you and my domains are supposedly being registered by the same company "Huaxin Holdings" is suspicious to me.

Also, there's a discrepancy between the email address as displayed in the body of the email (dina at cnnet "dot" hk) and the sender's (reply) address (DiNa at netinchina "dot" hk).

(sorry, I'm new to this site so it won't let me post links so I've had to write the domains and addresses using "at" and "dot")

I'd say it was a scam... I've seen this sort of thing (several times) before... trying to frighten people into needlessly registering domains.

The message we got was....

~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dear CEO,

We are the domain name registration organization in asia, which mainly deal with international company's in china. We have something important need to confirm with your company.

On the nov 18, 2007, we received an application formally. One company named "Huaxin Holdings Limited" wanted to register following Domain names:
ourdomain "dot" biz
ourdomain "dot" cn
ourdomain "dot" com "dot" cn
ourdomain "dot" hk
ourdomain "dot" info
ourdomain "dot" net
ourdomain "dot" net "dot" cn
ourdomain "dot" org
ourdomain "dot" org "dot" cn
Internet brand keyword:
ourdomain
through our body.

After our initial examination, we found that the keywords and domain names applied for registration are as same as your company's name and trademark. These days we are dealing with it. If you do not know this company, we doubt that they have other aims to buy these domain names. Now we have not finished the registration of Huaxin company yet, in order to deal with this issue better, Please contact us by telephone or email as soon as possible.

Best Regards,
DiNa Wang
............................................................................

Sponsoring Registrar: China Net Technology Limited
Address: 3A, Units 20/F, Far East Consortium Bldg., 121 Des Voeux Road, Central, Hong Kong
Tel:+852-3075 9838
Fax:+852-3177 1520
Email: Dina "at" cnnet "dot" hk
Website: www "dot" cnnet "dot" hk


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"Is that e-mail message legit? How a computer nerd analyzes it."

See the article @ C|Net.com


----------



## arbeyu (Nov 19, 2007)

Nick said:


> "Is that e-mail message legit? How a computer nerd analyzes it."


Unfortunately, this nerd couldn't do all the funky reverse-dns lookup stuff 'cos the email got forwarded to me by our MD from his hotmail account (so the original headers were lost).

I still reckon it's a scam... how likely is it that "Huaxin Holdings" is going to try to register "ssbrakes" AND domains for the company I work for?

Thing is, it's (probably) not a scam-scam - they're (probably) not trying to rip off your credit card details - they are just trying to scare you into registering domains you don't need by pretending that ****someone else**** is about to do it.

And I bet that their charges are way too high.

I would ignore this email entirely (as I've done myself with every similar one in the past).

If you're really worried about it, register the domains you'd hate to lose with a company you trust (nominet or the like)... it doesn't cost much these days to "park" a domain for three years (i.e. grab the domain name so that nobody else can use it).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I see all kinds of "scams" out there and this certainly qualifies as one of them. I haven't tried to analyze what they are attempting to do, but likely they just want your CC number so they can go about taking your money.

If you have domain names **ONLY** deal with registrars you are comfortable with. I've received numerous requests via both E-mail and US Mail to pay for a service that I don't even need .. It looks like a bill so may domain name won't go away when I know good and well I've already paid the bill to the RIGHT people, not some newcomer.

The biggest scams that I see to day are bounce-backs that appear to have originated from the person receiving the E-mail message. There are ways to combat this situation, but sometimes tight E-mail controls are actually counter-productive in business and as a result must go unimplemented.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

電子郵件是偽造品


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> 電子郵件是偽造品


Also known as 繁體中文版


----------



## xmagusx (Nov 26, 2007)

Evidently warning people with functional URLs takes five or more posts. Apologies in advance for the awkward formatting.

*http colon slash slash www dot cnnet dot hk* is a siterip of the actual China Net Technology Limited site *http colon slash slash www dot netinchina dot org do cn* (as per google) with different contact information. From that you can be fairly certain that this is a phone phishing scam of one kind or another.


----------

